# Replacing blown up 3.0 with a van 3.0



## EVnissan (May 21, 2015)

My 3.0 got smashed to pieces inside, and I have a replacement engine from a van. My truck is a 95 hb, extended cab v automatic. Anyway, I am having some trouble matching up some of the parts as I switch them from the blown up motor to the one from the van. The oil pan is special for the truck to clear suspension parts, so I am reusing it, but I can't find an oil pump that fits. The new motor has a larger diameter crank, and if I use an oil pump for a van motor, it has an oil filter housing mount that I can't use. My oil filter for my truck mounts near the starter on the other side of the motor. I need an oil pump that is set up for the larger crank, and has no oil filter housing mount. I also need a harmonic balancer for the larger crank, and is set up for mounting my v groove pulleys to. Anybody know how to get these parts? Thanks.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Your old engine should be a VG30E. Is the replacement also a VG30E? If not, that could be why some things don't fit.


----------



## EVnissan (May 21, 2015)

There are indeed a number of things that don't match up. I am having to switch everything from my old motor to the new motor since nothing is the same. Right now my biggest problem is finding an oil pump and harmonic balancer that fit the bigger crank shaft, but work for a hard body.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

What did you get the 3.0 out of?

A Van, I see, but, what manufacturer and make? Is it the Nissan Quest? It seems they made those VG30 engines up into 1998.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Front wheel drive and rear drive VG30's are a bit different. You'd be better off using an engine out of another rear drive vehicle, like a Hardbody or WD21 Pathfinder.


----------



## EVnissan (May 21, 2015)

I have the van engine in place, and am hooking everything up now. Basically, the only things that are the same between the van engine and the truck engine are the heads and block. On the block, the van engine crank was a bigger diameter than the truck, so I had to come up with an oil pump with the bigger crank opening and no oil filter housing. Everything has to come off of the van engine. The dipstick gets moved, and the oil filter gets relocated. Every piece that went on the bare van engine had to come off of the old truck engine. Now I have a bigger oil pump, and bigger crank, and everything looks stock and normal.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Man. I've heard the VG33 is more of a direct swap than what you went through.

Sorry to hear it.


----------



## EVnissan (May 21, 2015)

I finally got this truck back onto the road, and it runs really sweet. I had my hands on everything in the engine compartment, so I was able to replace every vacuum line, the oil and water pumps, timing belt, tensioner, tune up parts, all gaskets etc, plus I finally got the exhaust system leak free with all new metal oem gaskets. I replaced every stud on both exhaust manifolds, and it sounds like a new truck. I gave lots of love to the threads on the egr pipe and valve, since I had to soak them in wd40 to get them apart. I ran thread chasers on every bolt and nut in the exhaust system so it felt like everything was new. This project took an incredible amount of time, but it feels worth it, the way it runs and how it looks now that every piece was cleaned and there is not a drop of oil leaking from anywhere. Even did the transmission filter an fluid.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

I clicked the "Like" link, but I don't think it did anything.


----------



## EVnissan (May 21, 2015)

I get a little misfire or stumbling when the engine is not warmed up yet, but is in drive. After the engine warms up it runs great with a rare one of these misfires here and there, maybe once every ten minutes or so if I am in stop and go traffic. The ECM only offers me a code 55, no malfunction. Any ideas?


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

In the 1994 manual shown below (follow the link to get one):



Find the EF & EC section (EC link), and check out Diagnostic Procedures 4, 8, and 12 below. They all sound like they might have issues you are experiencing.



Most of the steps in those procedures are identical, so after you walk through the first one, the next will not take as long.


----------



## EVnissan (May 21, 2015)

Item number 8 looks interesting, I would like to see more on that. When I click on those links you have listed above, it takes my to a IMGUR photo page, and not an FSM. Is there an FSM that is accesible from this forum? Thanks.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

This site will not let me post the link. It will take the highlighted word in that first image and scramble it up.

I don't know why.

You'll have to hand type the address into your browser.

That is the link to the FSM, though, for all year Hardbody trucks.


----------



## EVnissan (May 21, 2015)

I forgot to update this thread on the fix for the misfire while cold. All it was was the distributor timing. I had to add my own timing marks to the pulley that is supposed to be used for timing marks, since I had a machine shop drill new mounting holes so that it would fit on the larger harmonic balancer. I guess my My TDC mark is off by about a degree. Anyway, She runs sweet!


----------



## EVnissan (May 21, 2015)

Still runs like a new truck.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

EVnissan said:


> I finally got this truck back onto the road, and it runs really sweet. I had my hands on everything in the engine compartment, so I was able to replace every vacuum line, the oil and water pumps, timing belt, tensioner, tune up parts, all gaskets etc, plus I finally got the exhaust system leak free with all new metal oem gaskets. I replaced every stud on both exhaust manifolds, and it sounds like a new truck. I gave lots of love to the threads on the egr pipe and valve, since I had to soak them in wd40 to get them apart. I ran thread chasers on every bolt and nut in the exhaust system so it felt like everything was new. This project took an incredible amount of time, but it feels worth it, the way it runs and how it looks now that every piece was cleaned and there is not a drop of oil leaking from anywhere. Even did the transmission filter an fluid.


Congrats and good luck on your rebuild.


----------



## EVnissan (May 21, 2015)

I cannot believe how reliable this truck is. All it ever needs is tires and oil changes.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

EVnissan said:


> Item number 8 looks interesting, I would like to see more on that. When I click on those links you have listed above, it takes my to a IMGUR photo page, and not an FSM. Is there an FSM that is accesible from this forum? Thanks.


Here's a good site for downloading full FSMs of various Nissan models and there is no blocking of the URL:

Nissan Service Repair Manuals


----------

